# Ausable August Fishing & Camping Advice



## rluken (Jan 24, 2011)

I am planning on fly fishing on the Ausable Main or South Branch in mid-August. I know it's probably the worse time of year. Any advice on primitive camping spots (state or national forest) in that area and of course any which areas would be best for fishing. I'll be wading. Thank you very much.

Rick


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

I usually camp at Canoe Harbor on South Branch. You can walk to the river, or make a short drive to upstream access points. Not far from the Main Branch, but about 20-30 minutes to North Branch access points. There are other campgrounds on Main Branch, but Canoe Harbor is the most "secluded" for car camping. 

Be sure to fish the early morning and early evening cause you won't have to deal with many canoes. Middle of day either hit up the North, still some traffic, or find something else to do. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rluken (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks danielwebster for the advice. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## coonhollow (Aug 24, 2002)

This isn't primitive camping, but there is a nice little cabin called Trail's End Guesthouse in Fairview, MI just a few miles from the AuSable River. Airbnb: Vacation Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences


----------

